# DCC wiring - reversing section advice



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Attached is my poorly drawn layout. Green=mainline, red=local, and the black "x" represents a peco slip switch (insulfrog). 

My question is about where I will need auto-reversing sections. My original plan was to wire up the local (red) track as one large auto-reverse section in relation to the green mainline track. But in looking at it I have a reversing loop through the double-slip switch so I am thinking I need to wire up the reverse loop as a reversing section as related to the rest of the local track as well.

So I think to keep it simple and safe I'll isolate the red local track from the green mainline and install auto-reversing hardware as planned, but then also isolate the reversing loop. My thought is to handle all of the above with a PM42 as I am using Digitrax DCC to power the layout.

So would anyone be able to tell me if I am thinking about this correctly? And if so would someone mind adding symbols on my drawing indicating the recommended points where I should make my isolation points. Mainline to local is straight-forward I think...the 2 places they connect directly. But the reversing loop through the slip switch gives me pause.

Any other thoughts and advice are welcomed. FYI the mainline is down and wired. The local track is down but not wired.

Walman


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

What I did for my layout is taking the plan,then re-draw it using two colors (yellow=right/green=left) on both sides of the main.Keeping it up from the main inwards through your turnouts will show you where you need to isolate....there will be places where colors won't match.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I see two reverse loops; that shown as the red 
inner loop in the lower right
of your drawing and the 2nd in red as the inner loop in
upper left.

For the Rl lower right, I would isolate the curved portion with
insulators below the turnout on
the right and before the connection to the spur tracks.

I see what you mean about pausing to think about the
double slip area.

I drew out that part of the layout using red and black ink
to represent the 2 rails. It appears
that you need to place insulators just above the double slip
and the 2nd set just above the turnout lower left that
connects to the main line.

I don't know what you mean by AUTO REVERSE on your layout.

Don


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you both.

Sorry for the terminology confusion. Where I said "auto-reversing" I meant reverse polarity. Digitrax refers to the hardware for dealing with reverse polarity points as "auto-reversing" so I often just call it that without thinking.

I'm going to redraw this layout using the color technique and will post.

Walman


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Walman, you don't have to redraw the plan.
Take two different colors and make around the plan you have.

Auto reversing usually refers to something like a trolly that runs from point to point and need to be reversed to run back the other way.

If the context of your post is about loops then auto reversing will usually thought as flipping the polarity on you track.

Some times I refer to auto reversing as the unit I am using, AR1.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I had to go check the Digitrax specs, (I use a Bachmann reverse loop controler),
to see if you needed 2 for your layout. Yes you do, each AR1 is designed to
control a single isolated section.

Don


----------

